# Your opinions about this litter



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi all,

Just wanted to hear what your opinions about the following litter are. Line critiques (DDR, West German, Czech, ? etc.)
Pros - Cons, Good or Bad.... do they (genetically) carry too much of a drive for a house life with kids?

Mating test - German shepherd dog


----------



## vukc (Dec 22, 2009)

Anybody, nobody, no opinions....interesting


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Looks to be West German Workinglines. My older male is 3-3 on Fero and he's a love. Super stable, good with kids, most other animals, but pretty active. 

Drive varies within a litter, so without knowing the parents and seeing the puppies it's hard to decide. While there are a lot of strong working dogs in the pedigree, I've never had a problem with my West German dogs as pets as long as you're invested in the training and the exercise that they will need. 

If you discuss it with the breeder, they should be able to let you know if there is something suitable for you.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I agree with J. There are varying degrees of drives within the same litter. The breeder should be asking you questions about what your plans are for the pup and your lifestyle. They can try to match you with a pup from the litter that will best suit you. I have a West German lines female. Lower drives with an 'off switch' for the house. She can turn it on in an instant though. Does extremely well with AKC obedience.


----------

